# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Big Bang-u Europian dhe Shqipëria

## Brari

nga gazeta shqiptare.


--------- Dashnor Kaloci ---------


ANALIZE 

Simetria mes krijimit të Universit dhe Bashkimit Europian. Si u krijua struktura e përbashkët nga Hygoi e Sen Simoni deri te Traktati i Mastrihtit 

Big Bang-u Europian dhe Shqipëria 
Integrimi dhe rreziku se mund të mbetemi një "vrimë e zezë" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Sot, në teorinë kozmologjike, pranohet ekzistenca e një "kohe zero" në të cilën Universi, në formën e një lëmshi të zjarrtë, të përqëndruar në një zonë shumë të vogël, ka filluar të zgjërohet. Ky çast i "lindjes" së Universit dhe i zgjërimit të tij të mëtejshëm, në "historinë" e Universit njihet si Big Bang-u apo shpërthimi i madh. Të parët që parashikuan këtë zgjërim ishin Friedmann-i (1922) dhe prifti belg Lemaitre (1927). Edhe pse momentet e para pas Big Bang-ut janë të panjohura shkencërisht, sot janë përpunuar disa teori që synojnë të gjejnë njëfarë rregulli në atë çrregullim të plotë fillestar. Sipas tyre, me një "gjeometri variabël" kalimi nga njëra fazë e Universit në një tjetër është shoqëruar me çlirim energjie, e cila ka arritur ta mbajë përkohësisht konstante dendësinë e vetë energjisë së tij. Kështu, me këtë "ndryshim gjeometrie" nga shumë përmasa (10 deri 26) në katër përmasa (tri hapësinore dhe një kohore), është zhvilluar procesi fillestar i homogjenizimit makroskopik të Universit, që ka dobësuar në "maksimum" diversitetin, parregullsitë e anizotropitë e epokës së "krijimit". Sidoqoftë, megjithë praninë edhe të "vrimave të zeza", Universi ka vazhduar të homogjenizohej deri në atë shkallë që akoma mundësonte, në sajë të luhatjeve të dendësisë, lindjen e galaksive të reja, por edhe ekuilibrin e tyre e të sistemeve diellore të krijuara nëpërmjet një ekuilibri forcash qendërsynonjëse-qëndërikëse...

Paneuropianizmi perandorak
Idea paneuropiane në trajtë perandorake apo "Big Bang-u" me anë të pushtimit e dhunës, ka qenë leitmotivi për të gjithë ata që kanë pretenduar ta unifikojnë në këtë mënyrë hapësirën europiane. Kjo konstatohet që nga Charlemagne, tek Otton le Grand e Charles-Quint dhe deri tek Napoleoni ( madje, në njëfarë mënyre dhe tek Hitleri). Por pikërisht aty qëndronte dhe kontradikta e këtij sistemi, në të cilin nuk mund të ballancohej tendenca pushtuese qendërsy-nonjëse (centripetale), unitare dhe represive, nga njera anë, me tendencën çliruese qendërikëse (centrifugale), shkëputëse dhe emancipuese, nga ana tjetër. Prandaj pushtimet e lëvizjet çlirimtare dhe evolucioni shoqëror në vazhdimësi e hodhën poshtë paneuropianizmin perandorak, së bashku me idenë embrionale europianiste. Dhe nuk kishte si të mos ndodhte kështu! Në fund të fundit, jo vetëm në Europë, por kudo, perandoritë e krijuara me "ëndrrën" e zgjërimit, të shtrirjes e zotërimit të hapësirave me anë të nënshtrimit e forcës, synonin për të futur nën të njejtën komandë popuj të kulturave të ndryshme, ngandonjëherë dhe shumë më superiore ndaj asaj të pushtuesit. Pra, perandoritë, ose më tej "federatat perandorake" ( apo më vonë dhe ato me "përmbajtje fetare e pseudo-ideollogjike"), si struktura artificiale me theks të veçantë ushtarak (apo pseudo-ideollogjik e ushtarak), ishin të paafta në jetëgjatësinë e tyre për të toleruar apo shmangur diversitetin, për të gjeneruar homogjenizimin e duhur dhe një kulturë të përbashkët, të domosdoshme për zhvillim dhe zgjërim të mëtejshëm. Madje me gjithë imponimin e qëndrës në përdorimin e një gjuhe kryesore, si një faktor i rëndësishëm i unifikimit administrativ, nuk kishte si të mos dështonte çdo alternativë, synim e përpjekje për unifikim shpirtëror, etno-kulturor e socialo-psikologjik. Për këto arsye dhe shëmbjet e perandorive janë shoqëruar gjithmonë me copëtime dhe probleme të mëdha konfliktuale, luftëra e gjakderdhje. Kjo është parë edhe në Europë pas shëmbjes së Perandorisë Romake, në procesin e krijimit të monarkive autonome e deri në strukturimin e absolutizmit monarqik., që në historinë e kontinentit tonë patën mbështetjen dhe në Traktatin e Vestfalisë ( 1648 ), që "legalizoi" shtetet-kombe.

Por në Europë, edhe në këtë periudhë konfliktesh, nuk munguan idetë europianiste, madje në një kontekst embrional modern. Kështu, p.sh. avokati Pierre Dubois në thelb të ideve të tij përfshinte dhe atë të organizimit të një arbitrazhi ndërkombëtar. Një vizion të ngjashëm, më afër me të drejtën publike ndërkombëtare, e gjejmë dhe tek spanjoli Suarez, tek juristi hollandez Grotius, ndërsa më qartë ideja europianiste konturohet tek anglezi William Penn në esenë e tij për paqen, në të cilën ai flet dhe për një strukturë europiane të tipit të një parlamenti (1693)...Në linjë diametralisht të kundërt, Napoleoni, më vonë, me pretekstin e sjelljes së lirisë popujve të tjerë europianë, duke aneksuar ushtarakisht një pjesë të madhe të territoreve të kontinentit përpunoi një version të ripërtëritur të konceptit perandorak. Madje vetë ai ka deklaruar hapur: "Një nga idetë e mija më të mëdha ka qenë aglomerimi, përqëndrimi i popujve gjeografikisht të njëjtë që janë shpërbërë, janë copëzuar nga luftërat, revolucionet e politika(). Do të kisha dashur që të formësoja prej tyre një trup-komb të vetëm dhe të njëjtë." Por kjo, në atë kohë, nëntor 1816, ishte më shumë se e pamundur! 

Europa e Bashkuar
Ndoshta dhe si reaksion ndaj pushtimit napoleonian, shekulli i XIX-të u identifikua si triumf i shteteve-kombe, ndërkohë që në Amerikën e Veriut procesi kishte marrë një kahe tjetër shumë më pozitive, tepër më të qartë e gjithëpërfshirëse në konceptimin perspektiv për të ardhmen e popujve të origjinave të ndryshme etnike, që jetonin aty. Gjë që sot shihet më së miri në konfiuracionin dhe potencialin real të SHBA-së. Sidoqoftë, edhe pse në Europë nacionalizmi po fitonte terren në rritje, disa intelektualë dhe politikanë e rimorrën idenë e Europës së Bashkuar. Një nga përpjekjet e para ishte dhe ajo e Saint-Simon-it (1814). Po kështu, më 1834, italiani Mazzini, themeluesi i lëvizjes "Europa e re", propozoi kapërcimin e kontradiktave nacionaliste të kohës nëpërmjet ndërtimit të një federate të republikave europiane. Ndërsa shprehja "Shtetet e Bashkuara të Europës", që do të përdorej pak më vonë, i atribuohet italianit Cattaneo, francezit Henri Feugueray, madje dhe Victor Hugo-it, që më 1850 deklaroi në mënyrë solemne: " Do të vij dita që të shohim që të dy grupimet e mëdha, Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara të Europës, t'i shtrijnë mbi detëra dorën njeri tjetrit."
Me fillimin e Luftës së Parë Botërore, u shkatërruan dhe ato ekuilibra nacionalë, të vendosura me shumë vështirësi me anë të politikës së barazpeshimit të forcës, në kontekstin vestfalian. Megjithatë ideja europianiste e rinisi edhe njëherë rrugën e saj në periudhën midis dy luftërave botërore, edhe pse realiteti politik europian karakterizohej në atë periudhë nga një rritje e rrezikshme e valëve të nacionalizmit. Kështu më 1922, diplomai austriak, Coudenhove-Kalergi, propozoi një projekt të "bashkimit paneuropian", ndërsa më 1929 Aristide Brian rihodhi idenë e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Europës. Në kundërvënie të këtij programi Hitleri shpalli kryqëzatën antibolshevike për një "Europë të re", që bazohej në skllavërimin, poshtërimin e asgjësimin e racave inferiore, të përkufizuara prej ideologjisë naziste me bazament racën superiore ariane!... 

Në vitin 1946, Winston Churchill, duke mbështetur idenë e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Europës, bëri nga ana e tij një propozim konkret për krijimin e një Këshilli të Europës Kjo mbështetje politike inkurajoi në këtë periudhë lëvizje të shumta si Bashkimi Europian i Federalistëve, Komiteti Ndërkombëtar i Studimeve dhe i Veprimit për Shtetet e Bashkuara të Europës, Liga Europiane e Bashkëpunimit Ekonomik, Bashkimi Parlamentar Europian, etj. Si rrjedhojë, në maj 1948, mbahet në Hagë një kongres europian për të unifikuar të gjitha këto inisiativa. Atje u vendos kultivimi i një fryme të re europianiste, nën udhëhe-qjen e Winston Churchill, Leon Blum, Paul-Henri Spaak dhe Alcide de Gasperi, si dhe krijimi i një Asambleje mbikombëtare Europiane. Në sajë të përpjekjeve të Georges Bidault dhe Robert Schuman-it, si kompromis i parë, u arrit krijimi i një asambleje konsultative, e pagëzuar në gusht 1949 si Këshilli i Europës, me anëtarë të zgjedhur të parlamenteve kombëtare. Duke kuptuar që realizimi i idesë mbikombëtare mund të realizohej vetëm shkallë-shkallë, Robert Schuman, Jean Monnet, Konrad Adenauer dhe Alcide de Gasperi iniciuan një marrëveshje, që u mishërua në traktatin për krijimin e Bashkësisë Europiane të Qymyrit e të Çelikut ( prill 1951). Pak më vonë, në mars të vitit 1957, ishte traktati i Romës që i dha një shtysë të re idesë së realizimit të ndërtesës europiane, derisa më 1991, me traktatin e Maastricht-it u institucionalizua Bashkimi Europian, që në mënyrë të pakthyeshme përmbante në vetvete zgjërimin në vazhdimësi, integrimin e unifikimin hap pas hapi të të gjithë hapësirës europiane.

Big Bang-u Europian dhe "vrimat e zeza"
Një Europë e re kërkon të shtrihet sot nga Lisbona deri në vendet balltike. Në të vërtetë, në këtë proces zgjërimi të shpejtë, që detyrimisht kërkon një shkallë të nevojshme homogjenizimi ekonomiko-institucional, do të shfaqen dhe shqetësimet e vërteta si për BE-në aktuale, ashtu dhe për vendet kandidate. Në fakt, historia e deritanishme na dëshmon se bashkëveprimi i frytshëm ndërkombëtar nuk mund të mbështetet vetëm mbi rregulla abstrakte, por mbi të gjitha në konvergjencën e lirë të vullneteve. Por dhe kjo nuk mjafton nëse ndryshimi bëhet relativisht imponues e marramendës. Bile, sipas ekonomistit të shquar Karl Polanyi: "çdo ekonomi e qëndrueshme duhet të ballancojë shpërhapjen e forcave të tregut me mbrojtjen e organizimeve të ndryshme socialo-ekonomike dhe politike. Kur kjo ndryshueshmëri është shumë e madhe mund të shfaqen deri konflikte." Kjo mund të pasqyrohet dhe në këtë Big Bang të ri, me këtë zgjërim të shpejtë të Bashkimit, pas vendimit të fundit të BE-së për shpalljen e dhjetë vendeve të reja kandidate. Dhe është e natyrshme se sa më i madh të bëhet ky Bashkim, aq më të mëdha mund e do të bëhen edhe sfidat e mirëadministrimit të pjesëve përbërëse të tij apo të vetë procesit të ballancimit e homogjenizimit më të mirë midis tyre. Pra, si problem thelbësor pas këtij Big Bang-u do të mbetet për një kohë relativisht të gjatë zbutja e diversitetit për të ndërmarrë më tej hapa të reja për një zgjërim tjetër të ri. 

Në mënyrë të natyrshme lind pyetja: Sa e gjatë mund të jetë periudha e kësaj zbutjeje diversiteti: një dhjetëvjeçar, mjaft më shumë apo, ndoshta, dhe diçka më pak? Por me këtë periudhë, mesa duket, lidhet ngushtësisht dhe fati i antarsimit të Shqipërisë apo i vendeve të tjera të Ballkanit, të mbetura jashtë kësaj "liste" të shpallur. Veçse nëse ndodh ndonjë çudi tjetër!

Arsye të tilla kanë ekzistuar edhe më parë. Prandaj dhe BE-ja prej kohësh ka projektuar një fleksibilitet më të madh, apo, siç thuhet në Bruksel, një "gjeometri variabël". Me këtë llogjikë, pothuajse të gjitha inisiativat e mëdha të dhjetëvjeçarit të fundit janë pranuar fillimisht vetëm nga një "bërthamë" apo një pjesë e antarsisë e më pas në to janë përfshirë gradualisht edhe të tjerët. Kështu, p.sh., monedha e përbashkët Euro duhet të pranohet akoma edhe nga tre vende antare, ndërsa mënjanimi i kontrollit kufitar duhet të përfshijë edhe dy vende të tjera. Nga ana tjetër, politika sociale e Europës shfaqet me një koordinim tepër të dobët, ndërkohë që politika e jashtme dhe ajo e mbrojtjes bazohen më shumë në dëshirën e mirë apo "koalicionet e vullnetit" sesa në një obligim politiko-ligjor e institucionalo-administrativ. Por edhe me këtë fleksibilitet mjaft të lartë, siç po duket, BE-ja po i afrohet maksimumit të tolerancës ndaj diversitetit. Kjo dallohet më qartë, p.sh., në Bashkimin Monetar Europian që synon imponimin e të njëjtës politikë monetare në një treg rajonal me kushte makroekonomike kombëtare të ndryshme, bile deri divergjente. Prandaj dhe vite me rradhë, ekonomistët kanë treguar tepër kujdes që diversiteti i Europës të mos bëhej frenues, madje i "pangrënshëm" për zhvillimin e fuqizimin e mëtejshëm të saj. Për më tepër, me të drejtë ka ekzistuar dhe frika që moskompetenca në qeverisje, korruptimi politik apo papërgjegjshmëria fiskale, në ndonjë vend të Eurozonës, si p.sh. kohë më parë në Itali, do të shoqërohej domosdoshmërisht me rritjen e përqindjeve të interesit në hapësirën Euro, duke provokuar deri kriza politiko-financiare në të gjitha vendet antare.

Sot ky "merak" ekziston për Gjermaninë. Madje një grup studimor i pavarur në Londër ka skicuar një skenar të ngjashëm të lidhur me ecurinë ekonomike në Gjermani. Sipas këtij grupi, ngadalësimi apo rënia ekonomike në shkallë globale, niveli i ulët i likuiditetit në tregun financiar, disponibiliteti i pakët për huadhënie e normat e larta të interesit, që hasen në rrethanat e një politike që frenon rritjen ekonomike ose ul normën e inflacionit, dhe një Euro në ngritje, mund të zvogëlojnë fitimet e exportit dhe të "depresojnë" punësimin e vetë nivelin e konsumit. Një gjë e tillë ka shanse që ta çojë Gjermaninë në gjendjen e stanjacionit "japonez", që në mënyrë të natyrshme do të tërhiqte me vetë në këtë gjendje të gjithë pjesën tjetër të Europës. Prandaj dhe dy vitet e ardhshme, sipas parashikimit të këtij grupi, mund të jenë një periudhë mjaft delikate, madje tepër e "rrezikshme", me një probabilitet afro ½ që gjërat të ecin nëpër një rrugë të gabuar.

Sfidat për anëtarët e rinj
Big Bang-u i ri europian, me këtë "varietet" dhjetë antarësh të rij, më të varfër e prapambetur, më pak potencialë dhe gjeografikisht më larg nga "zemra" e BE-së aktuale, ka të ngjarë të shfaqet me tensione e tronditje të ngjashme gjatë procesit të "homogjenizimit" të parë, në rradhë të parë për vetë këto vende kandidate. Këtë rast përbën pikërisht Polonia. Aty investimet private nuk janë në nivele të kënaqshme, industritë kombëtare jokompetitive, përfshi këtu dhe sektorin e çelikut e të energjisë, ndërkohë që ato do të duhet të jenë të integruara me simotrat e BE-së. E njëjta gjë mund të thuhet dhe për sektorin bujqësor. Administrata publike dhe gjyqësori janë akoma larg standarteve të duhura, ndërsa refoma në financat publike sapo ka filluar. Standartet rregullatore mbi sigurinë e ushqimit, administrimin në sektorin e peshkimit dhe të politikës mjedisore janë akoma larg për t'u krahasuar me ato të Europës Perëndimore. Dhe pyetjet që mund të shtrohen sot janë: Do të ndjekë Polonia rrugën e Spanjës dhe të Irlandës, ku zbatimi me sukses i reformave të tregut dhe administrative u "shpërblyen" nga një rritje e shpejtë ekonomike? Apo ajo do t'i ngjasë Greqisë, buxhetet e fryra, kompanitë joefektive dhe qeverisjet e korruptuara të së cilës e mbajtën këtë vend si një "pariah virtuale" për afro një dhjetëvjeçar, pas hyrjes së saj në BE ? Por këto pyetje e probleme do të shtohen apo mund të thellohen më tej po të kihet parasysh që dhe Bullgaria e Rumania janë "prefur" për antarsim në vitin 2007, apo akoma pretendimin e fortë të Turqisë për këtë antarsim. Ndërkohë harrohet që ligjet e BE-së nuk zbatohen në Bruksel, por nga qeveritë kombëtare të shteteve antare, që nënkupton dhe kërkesën apo domosdoshmërinë për një besueshmëri të lartë e të ndërsjelltë midis sistemeve politike përbërëse. Kështu, p.sh., një konsumator irlandez duke blerë ushqim bullgar, rumun apo turk duhet t'i besojë fermerëve bullgarë, rumunë apo turq, sistemeve përkatëse rregullatore e të kontrollit, oficerëve të kufirit të këtyre vendeve, madje dhe vetë sistemeve përkatëse gjyqësore si garante juridike të origjinës, cilësisë dhe sigurisë së ushqimit. A mund të ngjallë këtë besueshmëri Bullgaria e Rumania me nivelin e tyre institucional e teknologjik apo Turqia me nivelin e saj të demokracisë e të respektit ndaj ligjit? Të shtruara në këtë mënyrë sfidat e këtij diversiteti duken si të pakapërcyeshme. Megjithatë BE-ja kërkon të ecë përpara duke kaluar dhe nëpër këto "hezitime". Ajo me anë të kompromiseve ka arritur deri tani ta zbusë apo ta "jastëkojë" goditjen e parë të zgjërimit dhe jokonvergjencën monetare. Duke zbutur diversitetin, nëpërmjet një strategjie të veçantë të tregtisë së lirë, të ndihmave dhe të angazhimit të shumëanshëm, vetë BE-ja mund të shërbejë dhe si një model për të ardhmen e politikës botrore, edhe pse diçka e ndryshme nga ajo që avokatohet aktualisht në Uashington. Zgjërimi i suksesshëm i BE-së me planifikimin shtesë të 10 vendeve të tjera, nëpërmjet zbutjes së diversitetit brenda afro një dhjetëvjeçari, ndoshta dhe më shumë, do të demonstrojë, madje të vërtetojë që përvoja europiane do të jetë e dobishme jo vetëm për një grup të vogël vendesh të pasura, historikisht të zhvilluara apo me kulturë të ngjashme demokratike, por dhe për vende të tjera me një të kaluar jo të largët totalitare. Një sukses i tillë mund të ndihmojë dhe në ndërtimin e modelit të vlershëm e global për qeverisjet rajonale 

Por pyetja më e mprehtë, që shtrohet për ne sot, në prag të hapjes së vonuar të negociatave për Marrëveshjen e Stabilizim-Asocijimit, lidhur me Big Bang-un Europian me 10 vende kandidate, pas atij Euro-Atlantik me 7 vende kandidate, është: A do të pritet deri në njëfarë homogjenizimi apo zbutje të diversitetit të ri për shqyrtimin e kandidatëve të tjerë? Ç'do të ndodhë, pra, me vendet e tjera që nuk u përfshinë në këtë grup dhjetë vendesh? Do të zbatohet më tej teoria e klasifikimit me tre kategori ose "tre shpejtësi" integrimi, ajo e "kordonit sanitar", apo akoma, e ajo e "vrimave të zeza", sipas terminologjisë së Big Bang-ut, që nënkuptojnë dhe "kalenda greke" për Shqipërinë apo vendet e tjera të Ballkanit Perëndimor? Kjo ja vlen të konsiderohet e të sqarohet nga politika dhe institucionet shqiptare, për të mos luajtur më me njerëzit, me "show" e "fasada paradash", me retorikë e sllogane për të "nesërmen e sotme" apo të "sotmen e nesërme", që të konsumuara në boshllëk mund të prodhojnë me të drejtë jo vetëm indiferencë e mospërfillje, por dhe një zhgënjim masiv! 

---------

----------


## visitor

1)  Shkrimi eshte plehre fare!
2) Autori nuk eshte Dashnor Kaloci por Rexhep Mejdani.

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga visitor_ 
> *1)  Shkrimi eshte plehre fare!
> 2) Autori nuk eshte Dashnor Kaloci por Rexhep Mejdani.*


Pa shiko pa shiko. Me ne fund edhe une jam ne nje mendje me visitor  :buzeqeshje:  Kete shkrim e kam lexuar neper te tek Shekulli muaj me pare dhe eshte nje analize qesharake qe me shume se informon, tregon simpotomen e inferioritetit te atij qe e ka shkruar.

Njerezit qe nuk arrijne te njohin gjerat nga afer, por nga larg, sic ka bere ish-presidenti, ushqejne "inferioritetin karakteristik shqiptar" qe ne fakt nuk eshte aspak i drejte. 

Nuk eshte Shqiperia qe ka nevoje per anetaresimin ne BE, eshte BE qe ka nevoje per portet shqiptare. Hallet shqiptare jo vetem qe nuk do te marrin fund me anetaresimin ne BE, por gjendja ekonomike ne vend ka per tu perkeqesuar. Anetaresimi ne BE vertet do te shoqerohet me me shume fonde per infrastrukturen shqiptare, por nga ana tjeter do te thote permbytjen e tregut shqiptar me mallra europiane (heqja e taksimit ne dogana), duke lene ne kete menyre te pazhvilluar industrine dhe biznesin shqiptar. Kjo nxjerr ne drite edhe nje paradoks te dyte: Teksa shprehemi hapur se SHBA eshte partneri yne kryesor dhe nenshkrujame me te nje traktat tregetie te lire, nga ana tjeter kerkojme me ngulm anetaresimin ne BE?! 

Nese dikur ne 1991-1992, nje fare Gramoz Pashko u premtonte shqiptareve "cekun e bardhe te Perendimit", sot ish-presidenti Mejdani mundohet te na e shesi anetaresimin ne BE si "shpetimin" e shqiptareve. Me shume se nje "shpetim per shqiptaret", ky eshte nje 'shpetim' per politiken dhe politikanet e deshtuar shqiptare, qe nuk jane ne gjendje te krijojne besim ne rradhet e shqiptareve me politikat e tyre ne vend, dhe nuk u ngelet vecse ti ngopin shqiptaret me lugen bosh, premtimin e anetaresimit ne BE.

Teksa te gjithe trumbetojne anetaresimin ne BE, askush nuk e ka marre mundimin te analizoje benefitet dhe pasojat negative qe ky anetaresim do te kete ne jeten ekonomike shqiptare.

Ne shkembim te nje vize Shengen, shqiptaret do ti hapin tregjet dhe kuletat e tyre per prodhuesit dhe produktet europiane. Firmat gjermane, franceze, italiane prodhojne, shtetasit shqiptare konsumojne mallrat e tyre me leket qe une e ju nxjerrim duke punuar si emigrante ne Perendim.

Ne kete menyre, Perendimi realizon me sukses ciklin e mbyllur te qarkullimit te kapitalit duke rritur GDP-ne e vet, teksa ekonomia shqiptare ngelet ne vend numero dhe shqiptaret emigrojne ne mase.

----------


## BlueBaron

...Albo...
...te gjithe vendet europiane ish-komuniste "po vdesin per tu bere nje çike" antere te BE...sa per rruget dhe infrastrukturen ato jane nje perfitim i madh per ne qe i kemi rruget dhe infrasrukturen cope-cope ku nuk ke ku ta kapesh dhe jemi per turp te Zotit,ato firmat qe thua ti nuk eshte se nuk e kane zoteruar tregun dhe nuk kane nevoje per tu antaresuar Ne ne BE,po çeshtja eshte a do te tentojne te hapin ndonje vend pune ne Shqiperi,marreveshja e tregtise se lire me USA s'besoj se sjell ndonje perfitim te madh per Shqiperine se asnjehere nuk ka qene partneri kryesor tregtar  i Shqiperise,dhe s'besoj se tregtaret shqiptare perfitojne nga merreveshjet e tregtise se lire me vendet pertej oqeanit...shtetaret shqipatre kerkojne te kene marredhenie shume te mira me USA per te pasur kontributin e tyre per antaresimin ne BE dhe ne NATO me ane te presionit dipllomatik qe mund te ushtrojne ato mbi vendet europiane...pastaj per emigrantet shqipatre qe jane ne europe pasaporta e BE do te ishte shume e vlefshme pasi ata do te neperkembeshin me pak sesa tani...
...pershendetje nga skuthi_vogel...

----------


## studentja

Jam me Skuthin, neve duhet te mundohemi te hyjme ne BE dhe Shqiperia te hapet per Evropen. Mos valle doganat e shtrenjta te Shqiperise nxisin prodhimin ne vend? Mos valle 40% dogane qe duhet te paguajme bejne qe kompjuteri te prodhohet ne Shqiperi? Shqiperine e ka mbytur Korrupsioni dhe hyrja ne BE ndoshta do e zvogelonte paksa ate

pershendetje

----------


## Albo

Anetaresimi ne BE i Shqiperise eshte mbase gabimi me i madh qe Shqiperia do te beje ne politiken e saj te jashtme. Pavaresisht se ju nuk arrini ta shihni kete sot, une jam plotesisht i bindur qe anetaresimi i Shqiperise ne BE ka vetem vlera politike. Perfitimi ekonomik nga ky anetaresim, do te jete gati i paperfillshem pasi shqiptaret do te zgjedhin tu dhurojne europianeve tregun e tyre, ne shkembim te nje vize shengen dhe dy fonde per rruge. Biznesit te vogel ne vend do ti merret fryma nga konkurrenca europiane ashtu si te ardhurat e shtetit nga doganat do te shenojne renie. Vendet e BE nuk paguajne dogane per mallin qe leviz midis kufijve te tyre.

Cila eshte alternativa?

Alternativa me e mire, eshte nje dhe e vetme:

Shqiperia mbeshtetet tek Italia ne rajon, dhe rikonfirmon partnerin e ngushte me USA ne te gjitha fushat. Duke qene nje vend i vogel per nga siperfaqja, por me nje pozite teper te favorshme gjeografike, Shqiperia do te kthehet ne nje nyje te qarkullimit te mallrave ne Europe. Vetem nga te ardhurat e taksimit te mallrave ne dogana, Shqiperia mund te financoje nje buxhet te dyte per rregullimin e infrastruktures ne vend.

Eshte ajo qe e kam thene edhe me pare. Me shume e interesuar eshte BE qe te perfshije Shqiperine dhe disa vende te tjera Ballkanike ne BE, sesa vete Shqiperia. Deri me sot, BE nuk ka asnje plan zhvillimi per Europen Juglindor, dhe investimi i vetem i dukshem Europian ne Ballkan, jane urrat qe po ngreh ne Greqi per te lehtesuar levizjen e mallrave. Ne planet e BE, terminali i mallrave jane portet greke, dhe jo shqiptare. Plani amerikan per "Korridorin 8" eshte nje pikenisje e mire per te gershetuar interesat amerikane-italiane-shqiptare ne nje. Italia eshte shtet qe luan me dy porta dhe me afer interesave amerikane se sa Franca dhe Gjermania, qe jane vendet promotore te BE-se.

Beni pyetjen vetes: perse BE nxiton te hapi negociatat me Shqiperine ne nje kohe kur Shqiperia perjeton kriza te gjithanshme, politike, ekonomike, shoqerore?! Shqiperia nuk furnizon dot me uje dhe energji familjet shqiptare, dhe ajo me qesharakja, eshte mendimi se "Europa do ta ndertoje Shqiperine". Shqiperine do ta ndertojne shqiptaret, dhe anetaresimi ne BE nuk duhet te behet sipas kushteve dhe axhendes europiane, por vetem atehere kur Shqiperia te kete nje shtet legjitim qe ka arritur te perfundoje me suskses reformat demokratike ne vend.

----------


## Albo

Per te perforcuar mendimin e tim me lart, shikoni edhe "vijen ideologjike" te BE-se, qe po "i shkul veshin" Shqiperise dhe 13 vendeve ish-komuniste te Europes Lindore, qe mbeshtesin luften ne Irak. Luften ne Irak e mbeshtesin edhe Spanja, Italia, Portugalia qe jane shtete anetare te BE-se, por ne kete organizem perplasen dy kendveshtrime krejt te kunderta per te ardhmen e Europes se bashkuar. Eshte qendrimi franko-gjerman qe kerkon te krijoje "polin e nje superfuqie te re per te perballur interesat amerikane", dhe kendveshtrimin e te djathteve Europiane qe duan te shohin nje Europe sipas modelit amerikan " nje kushtetute qe rregullon lirite dhe te drejtat e shteteve diverse multiethnike, ku cdo shtet ruan identitetin e vet."


*BE: Shqiperia gaboi per Irakun*

Komisioneri evropian per zgjerimin, Guenter Verheugen, thekson se vendet ish-komuniste qe synojne te bashkohen me BE-ne ose NATO-n dhe qe kane shprehur mbeshtetjen e tyre ndaj SHBA per ceshtjen e Irakut do te tregohen te kujdesshme per te mos e perseritur me kete: "SHBA diktuan hapur tekstin e letres se perbashket te 5 shkurtit te Vilniusit". Shirak: "Ata humben shansin per te heshtur"

Bashkimi Evropian kritikoi qendrimin e vendeve ish-komuniste, perfshire Shqiperine, per te mbeshtetur Shtetet e Bashkuara per ceshtjen e Irakut. Komisioneri evropian per zgjerimin, Guenter Verheugen, theksoi dje se vendet ish-komuniste qe synojne te bashkohen me BE-ne ose NATO-n dhe qe kane shprehur mbeshtetjen e tyre ndaj SHBA per ceshtjen e Irakut do te tregohen te kujdesshme per te mos e perseritur me kete. "Nje situate e tille nuk do te ndodhe me", siguroi komisioneri evropian ne kanalin e dyte publik gjerman ZDF, duke pranuar se kjo mbeshtetje kishte shkaktuar "nje fare zemerimi brenda BE-se". "Nuk besoj se anetaret e ardhshem kishin si synim te vinin shkopinj nen rrotat e BE-se. Ata thjesht donin te forconin marredheniet transatlantike", siguroi ai. 

Dhjete vende te Evropes Lindore, te quajtura grupi i Vilniusit, mes te cileve edhe Shqiperia, te cilet qe te gjithe synojne te anetaresohen ne NATO, nenshkruan me 5 shkurt nje leter te perbashket ku mbeshtesnin Shtetet e Bashkuara ne krizen irakiane. Pese nga keto vende (tre shtete baltike, Sllovenia dhe Sllovakia) pritet te hyjne ne BE ne vitin 2004 dhe dy te tjera, - Rumania dhe Bullgaria, - jane kandidate per zgjerimin e vitit 2007. Drejtuesit e Polonise, Hungarise dhe Republikes Ceke kishin nenshkruar me pare Letren e "te teteve" me nismen e Kryeministrit britanik Toni Bler dhe spanjollit Jose Maria Aznar per te perkrahur qendrimin e Presidentit Bush. Verheugen shtoi se nuk e dinte se cfare influence kishin ushtruar Shtetet e Bashkuara per kete leter te "te Teteve". Por, ne letren e perbashket te 5 shkurtit te Vilniusit, "Shtetet e Bashkuara diktuan hapur tekstin", siguroi komisioneri evropian. Prandaj, tha ai, "une nuk besoj se pas saj fshihen vetem qellim miqesore". Gjithashtu, Presidenti francez Zhak Shirak kritikoi ashper ne Bruksel rreshtimin perkrah Uashingtonit te ish-vendeve komuniste qe synojne te hyjne ne BE ose NATO, duke u shprehur se ato "kishin humbur nje shans te mire per te heshtur".

Nje qendrim i hapur proamerikan eshte mbajtur edhe nga Shqiperia, ndersa Kryeministri Nano ne nje artikull ne "Boston Globe" u ka kujtuar evropianeve, Frances dhe Gjermanise, se ishin SHBA qe ndihmuan ne clirimin e tyre ne Luften e Dyte Boterore. 

E.M

----------


## Albo

*Ne nuk do te heshtim, zoti Chirac!*

Nga Sean Maguire/ VARSHAVE - Politikanet evropianolindore akuzuan Presidentin francez, Zhak Shirak per taktika detyruese dhe refuzuan kerkesen e tij per te mos e bere publike mbeshtetjen e tyre te fuqishme per politiken amerikane ndaj Irakut. "Franca ka te drejten e shprehjes se opinioneve te saj, por edhe Polonia ka te drejte te vendose se cfare eshte e mire per te. Keshtu qe Parisi duhet ta respektoje kete", deklaroi zevendesministri i Jashtem polak Adam Rotfeld. "Do te me pelqente nese Chirac do te ishte me me takt", shtoi ai. "Mesa duket kjo eshte menyra", deklaroi zevendesministri i Jashtem cek, Alexandr Vondr, i pyetur nese Shirak po perdorte taktika detyruese per te ardhmen e vendeve qe pretendonin anetaresimin ne Bashkimin Evropian. Shirak fshikulloi dje shtetet e Evropes Lindore, duke deklaruar se po silleshin keq duke mbeshtetur vendosmerine amerikane per carmatimin e Irakut, edhe me force nese ishte e nevojshme, dhe duke theksuar se "ato humben shansin e madh per te heshtur, ne vend te deklarimit te tyre proamerikan per ceshtjen irakiane". Irritimi francez do te ngjalle patjeter dyshime ndermjet tete vendeve ish-komuniste per mbeshtetjen e Parisit per anetaresimin e tyre. Kjo perplasje do te acaroje tensionet ne te gjithe Evropen midis Frances dhe Gjermanise, qe kundershtojne politiken amerikane, dhe Britanise, Italise, Spanjes dhe

evropianolindoreve, qe i jane bashkuar qendrimit te ashper te Uashingtonit kunder Irakut. Nje diplomat evropianolindor deklaroi se Shirak perdori nje ton qe nuk do te perdorte madje as Bashkimi Sovjetik me anetaret e Traktatit te Varshaves, gjate 40 vjeteve te dominimit te tij ne

rajon. Ish vendet komuniste i jane mirenjohese Uashingtonit per ndihmen qe u ka dhene per shkeputjen nga Moska dhe per sponsorizimin per anetaresimin ne NATO.

----------


## Orku

Albo une jam dakort me ty se Shqiperia tek shtetet e bashkuara sheh nje aleat me te sinqerte se tek Europa dhe kjo u pa me Kosoven po shihet edhe me aresyet qe po e lejne Turqine jashte BE por ka dy probleme:

1- BE ka qene dhe eshte donatori financiar me i madh i Shqiperise biles e ka ndihmuar ne raport me frymen e popullsise me shume se asnje vend tjeter t europes lindore.

2- Pozicioni gjeografik i Shqiperise eshte ne Europe dhe te gjitha vendet qe na rrethojne synojne te futen ne BE. BE me kalimin e kohes do te zgjerohet dhe influenca e tij do te rritet. Perandoria Turke ne kulmet e saj e shkoi ne portat e Austrise por 500 vjet shkuan dhe ne serish e pame veten te vetmuar. Nuk e di a ja vlen te bejme te njejten gje prape.

----------


## ganoid

Pse sme cudisin mua keta "amerikonet" !
Eshte e vertete qe Shqiperia ka pare te Amerika nje aleat  te mire, por mos harrojme qe ne jemi ne Evrope dhe Amerika nuk mund te na ndihmoje gjithmone se si pelcet shume koka per shqiptaret. 
Dikush me larte tha se Shqiperia qenka nje nyje e Evropes. Nuk e mbaj mend mire kush e tha por ai qe  e tha ishte nje nga keta  "amerikanet" dhe keta jane shume larg, prandaj i kuptoj kur flasin pak si bosh. Edhe mua mesuesja e histri-gjeografise ashtu me ka thene prandaj i kuptoj. Cuna duhet te dini qe me hyrjen e Kroacise ne BE Shqiperia nuk do te te luaj ndonje rol te madh per BE-ne. Sa per ate qe ne lidhemi me USA-n permes Italise kjo sdo te thote gje tjeter vecse qe ne lidhemi me USA-n permes BE. Mos mendoni gje qe Berluskoni do jete i perjetshem? 

Sa per shkrimin me larte eshte nje shkrim i qarte dhe nje rezyme e gjendjes Evropiane dhe rruget qe mund te marre. Ai nuk shikohet vetem nga  kendveshtrimi i maleve te larta shqiptare, por me nje gjakftohtesi dhe me syun e nje profesori. Prandaj ka vlera te larta (per mendimin tim). 

Geni.

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga Orku_ 
> 1- BE ka qene dhe eshte donatori financiar me i madh i Shqiperise biles e ka ndihmuar ne raport me frymen e popullsise me shume se asnje vend tjeter t europes lindore.[/b]


Gjerat nuk shihen vetem ne kontekstin e dollareve, por shihen ne kontekstin gjeo-politik te mbare rajonit. Ato qe ti me lart quhen "investime te medha per fryme" qe mund te duken shume per ne shqiptaret, jane hic asgje kur shikon miliarda euro te investuara ne shtetin fqinj, Greqine, ku po ngrihen ura dhe rruge qe lehtesojne levizjen e mallrave. Kjo perkon me "korridorin Europian" qe terminalet ne Ballkan kerkon ti ngreje ne portet greke, anetare te BE-se, dhe jo ato shqiptare. BE nuk ka asnje projekt plan per Shqiperine dhe e ka anashkaluar me qellim rendesine historike gjeografike te Shqiperise. Nga ana tjeter USA dhe Italia, kane gati 10 vjet qe kane krijuar nje projekplan per ate qe njihet si "Korridori 8", ne te cilin Shqiperia eshte terminali ballkanik, dhe US njeh rendesine gjeo-strategjike te Shqiperise ne Ballkan. Pavaresisht se Serbia, fqinji une verior eshte ne nje krize te thelle kushtetuese qe lindi me deshtimin e zgjedhjeve te fundit, BE po xhiron miliona euro per rindertimin e shpejte te Serbise, nderkohe qe USA ndihmen e saj per Serbine e kushtezon me hapa konkrete te admnistrates serbe.




> 2- Pozicioni gjeografik i Shqiperise eshte ne Europe dhe te gjitha vendet qe na rrethojne synojne te futen ne BE. BE me kalimin e kohes do te zgjerohet dhe influenca e tij do te rritet. Perandoria Turke ne kulmet e saj e shkoi ne portat e Austrise por 500 vjet shkuan dhe ne serish e pame veten te vetmuar. Nuk e di a ja vlen te bejme te njejten gje prape. [/B]


Eshte interesant fakti qe shume vete jane optimiste per te ardhmen e BE-se, kur vete vendet anetare te saj nuk e kane idene e qarte se cfare perfaqeson BE dhe cfare drejtimi do te marri ne te ardhmen. Aktualisht BE eshte institucion ekonomik i perbashket, ku dallohen qarte perpjekjet franko-gjermane per ti veshur bashkesise se re europiane edhe ngjyrime politike, ushtarake. Franca dhe Gjermani kerkojne te blejne sovranitetin dhe mbeshtetjen politike te vendeve te tjera europiane, ne shkembim te nje anetaresimi simbolik te ketyre vendeve ne BE. Kriza ne Irak dhe perplasjet e Shirak me vendet e Europes Lindore vetem sa nxjerrin ne pah qe Europa mund te jete nje kontinent, por ne te nuk ka nje vullnet per te ngritur nje demokraci te perfaqesuar shtetesh, sic e ka SHBA.

Problemi me anetaresimin e nxituar te njeanshem te Shqiperise ne BE, qendron tek fakti se Shqiperia po i hyn nje valle qe nuk eshte ne gjendje ta kerceje, pasi nuk ka fuqi, dhe po hyre ne te, nuk del dot me kollaj. Anetaresimi ne BE do te thote qe Shqiperia duhet te heqi dore nga politika e saj e jashtme, pasi politika e jashtme e BE-se do te jete edhe e Shqiperise. Autoriteti i shtetit shqiptar do te bier tej mase, pasi tere kohes shteti shqiptar (nje shtet ne ndertim e siper) do te jete nen presionin dhe diktatin e institucioneve europiane, qe nuk i kane fort per zemer interesat kombetare shqiptare, qe aspirojne 7 milion shqiptare. Kete nuk ua thote Albo, ua thote historia e 120 vjeteve te fundit te Europes dhe Shqiperise.

Gjithashtu, mos harroni qe Europa nuk ka as mundesite financiare, as traditen, dhe as deshiren per te rimekembur ekonomikisht gjysmen e Europes, ate Lindore. Nuk do te kete nje "Europe te Bashkuar" per aq kohe sa do te kete nje diferencim te thelle politik, ekonomik, midis Europes Perendimore dhe Lindore. Deri me sot, asnjeri prej vendeve Europiane nuk eshte shprehur per ndonje plan te tille ekonomik, sipas modelit te planit Marshall qe ringjalli Europen Perendimore te shkaterruar nga Lufta. Perpjekja e vetme Europiane ne kete drejtim, ishte "Pakti i Stabilitetit", qe u ideua nga USA, dhe nuk u implementua dot nga vendet europiane. Sot ky plan, eshte nje fiasko dhe ka dale jashte axhendes se punes europiane.

SHBA nga ana tjeter, ka te gjitha mundesite per te rimekembur jo vetem Europen Lindore, por mbare boten. Qyteterimi qe jetojme eshte ngritur plotesisht nga amerikanet, qe nga Tokio, e deri ne republikat Balltike, anetaret me te reja te NATOS. Amerikanet i ofrojne Europes Lindore, jo vetem Sigurine Kombetare Rajonale, por edhe mundesi reale zhvillimi te shpejte ekonomik dhe shoqeror. Mbi te gjitha, amerikanet kane qene dhe vazhdojne te jene me afer interesave tona kombetare, se cdo vend tjeter ne bote.

Njerezit qe mbeshtesin anetaresimin e verber te Shqiperise ne BE jane ata qe:

1. Nuk e njohin BE-ne ne kompleksitetin e vet.
2. Nuk njohin dhe respektojne interesat kombetare shqiptare.

Nuk mund te ndermarresh nje hap te tille, kur nuk peshon sic duhet benefitet dhe pasojat negative te nje anetaresimi te tille.

----------


## Orku

Albo gjerat nuk shikohen bardhe e zi. Dmth o me Europen o me Ameriken.

Ti nuk mund ta krahasosh veten me Greqine sepse ai vend ka me shume se 15 vjet qe eshte pjese e BE ndersa Shqiperia nuk eshte futur akoma.  Nje problem tjeter eshte se Shqiperia nuk ka administraten e duhur per te thithur investimet. Ne shume raste Shqiperia nuk perfiton investime sepse paraqitete me projekte te dobeta ose nuk paraqet projekte fare.Aresye te tjera jane edhe korrupsioni dhe rendi.

Per dijeni ne vitin 96, Shqiperise iu akorduan nga BE 1 miliarde dollare vetem per infrastrukture (kuptohet jo te gjitha grante por edhe kredi).Kuptohet pas 97 ai shans iku.

Pak apo shume ndihma e BE eshte shumefishi i ndihmes ekonomike te SHBA. Nuk jam dakort me ate qe thua se BE nuk ka fuqi ekonomike, perkundrazi e verteta eshte se akoma nuk ka fuqi ushtarake. Per dijeni BE eshte donatori me i madh sot per sot ne bote. Nuk duhet te harrosh gjithashtu se sot ekonomia shqiptare varet vetem nga emigrantet, 80% e te cileve jane ne BE.

Une e di qe brenda BE ka shume mendime dhe qendrime qe nuk perkojne me interesat tona kombetare, por duke u larguar ne vetem sa u leshojme akoma me shume terren ketyre qendrimeve duke cuar ndoshta deri ne zyrtarizimin e tyre. Por nuk duhet te harrosh qe historine deri ne diten e fundit do ta ndash pikerisht me vendet europiane.

Megjithate harroje cfare thashe une me siper dhe po e marrim te mireqene idene se nuk duhet te futemi ne BE. Une nuk e kam pare akoma te tille angazhimin amerikan ne Shqiperi sa per te justifikuar nje zgjedhje kaq radikale. Dhe nuk me duket llogjike te behet nje zgjedhje e tille pa pare te pakten nje angazhim bindes i cili do te balanconte humbjen e mbeshtetjes nga BE.

Shqiperia nuk ka mundesi te jete nje konflikt interesash mes BE dhe SHBA dhe nese behet rastesisht, dije se do te jete e humbura e madhe, sepse ka gjera shume me te rendesishme qe lidhin apo ndajne keto shtete.

Se fundi SHBA i intereson me shume nje Shqiperi brenda BE sesa nje Shqiperi jashte BE sepse ne kete menyre shtohet grupi i vendeve qe mbeshtesin SHBA brenda BE.

----------


## Albo

Orku, anetaresimi i Shqiperise ne BE, nuk duhet te behet sipas axhendes europiane, por sipas axhendes shqiptare. Eshte njesoj si te ulesh te luash poker ne tavolinen europiane, kur nuk ke asnje dyshke ne xhep. Shume shpejt Shqiperia do ta gjeje veten jo si lojtare por si fshirese kepucesh te lojtareve te tjere europiane qe kane per te shkelur me te dyja kembet sovranitetin dhe interesat tona kombetare.

Zgjidhja eshte e thjeshte dhe llogjike. Shqiperia vazhdon te jete e perkushtuar qe nje dite te hyje ne BE, por VETEM ATEHERE KUR SHTETI SHQIPTARE TE KETE PERFUNDUAR ME SUKSES REFORMAT DEMOKRATIKE NE VEND. Vetem atehere, ku shteti shqiptar te kete fituar autoritetin qe i mungon ne popull, vetem atehere kur sistemi fiskal ne vend te jete i pranueshem dhe efikas, dhe kur standartet e mireqenies ne Shqiperi ti afrohen sado pak atyre europiane. Sot Shqiperia eshte vendi me i varfer ne europe ku me shume se 50% e popullsise jeton nen pragun e varferise, dhe te ardhurat e emigranteve shqiptare perbejne 16% te gjithe prodhimit te pergjithshem vjetor. Shqiperia eshte "parajse per krimin e organizuar ne Europe", sic e kane etiketuar shume raporte te sherbimeve te huaja. Pa harruar korruspsionin galopant dhe nje administrate publike qe le shume per te deshiruar.

Sic e kam shprehur edhe me lart, negociatat aktuale per asocim ne BE behen vetem per qellime politike, ne menyre qe klasa politike shqiptare te dali perpara shqiptareve dhe tu thote: Ju integruam ne Europe, pavaresisht se shqiptaret nuk do te shohin as ndryshimin me te vogel per mire. A e kupton se cfare traume do te shkaktoje kjo ne shoqerine shqiptare? Do te jete thjeshte nje zhgenjim me shume per nje popull qe po ushqehet me mashtrime dhe zhgenjime. Propaganda e dy partive ne vend, e trumbeton anetaresimin ne BE si "shpetimin e vendit", ate shpetim qe nuk ia solli dot klasa e vete politike.

Eshte thjeshte nje paradoks me shume ne labirinthin e paradokseve shqiptare. Kesaj i thone "Ti besh hesapet pa hanxhine!".

----------


## Orku

Albo per sa ke shkruar me lart une jam plotesisht dakort me ty !!!
Dhe rri i qete se nuk ka asnje shteg tjeter per t'u futur ne europe pervec rruges qe permbush standartet qe ti ke permendur me siper. 

Por une mendoj se ajo qe ka rendesi eshte ideja se ne jemi pjese e europes. Ne na jane bere shume padrejtesi historike nga Europa, padrejtesi qe kane marre nxitje prej fqinjeve tane dhe kane gjetur mbeshtetje per aresye te subjektivizmit dhe diskriminimit. Ne kombi me i vjeter i Europes nuk duhet t'iu leshojme terren fqinjeve dhe armiqve qe mohojne rrenjet tona te thella ne Europe me justifikimin se ne u beme besnike te Perandorise. Pastaj erdhen 50 vjet izolim ku fqinjet prosperonin dhe lehnin kunder nesh. Sot gjerat po ndryshojne, por reminishencat ekzistojne akoma. Une jam plotesisht kunder pazareve ne kurriz te dinjitetit tone, por them se ne duhet te qendrojme dhe me durim te afirmojme vetveten ne Europe ne menyre qe opinionin  per ne mos ta kene monopol fqinjet.

----------


## Albo

Orku, ajo qe me shqeteson mua eshte se thirrjet "Ballkani i Ballkanasve!" kane dale nga e njejta goje qe trumbeton Europen e Bashkuar. Ajo qe i bashkon te dyja kendveshtrimet eshte deshira per te nxjerre jashte Europes, ose minimizuar prezencen amerikane ne te. Kjo eshte perplasje e hapur interesash. SHBA shikon tek BE nje aleate dhe partnere ekonomike. Franko-Gjermanet shohin tek BE nje mundesi per te sfiduar jo vetem tregjet amerikane, por edhe rolin e SHBA-se ne maredheniet nderkombetare. Iraku eshte shembulli me i mire per kete.

----------


## klajdis

Muri i Berlini ra sepse..... dhe amerikanet deshen keshtu. Europa u bashkua sepse.... deshen amerikanet.Dhe amerikanet deshen keshtu per arritjen e maksimizimit te fuqise. Te ashtquajturat kontradikta (ceshtja Irak) jane te termave afatshkurtra. Ne perplasjen e ardhshme globale BE dhe SHBA qendrojne fort perkrah njeri-tjetrit.
Shqiperia..... partneri ekonomik BE. Partner strategjik edhe per nje kohe te gjate SHBA.
  Perfitimet e Shqiperise nga BE do ishin te prekshme sikur infrastruktura drejtuese e vendit te ishte e nje niveli te kenaqshem ( ju qe beni fjale ia keni mbathur nga Shqiperia, ata qe mbarojne universitetin  e plepave ne Shqiperi lene shume per te deshiruar). Nese jemi ne kete gjendje mjerane fajtore kryesore jemi vete.Dihet aftesia jone proverbiale per transportimin e fajit. Nese mbetemi ne keto nivele (inteligjence) nuk na ndihmon as djalli vete. Elitat tona kane tashme vetem emrin te tille. Vendet fqinje kane ditur te perfitojne nga situatat e ndryshme. Ne kemi humbur shume shanse dhe fajtori jemi NE.
  Ne nje arsyetim te fundit BE nuk eshte Hapsana e Shtate Kullave.Nese edhe pasi te arrijme fuqizimin intelektual nuk perfitojme gje, ashtu sic hyme mund te dalim prape. Sa per ate qe duhen bere studime mbi perfitimet dhe humbjet, ato nuk ka se kush ti beje. Ju qe ndoshta keni ( dhe prandaj shkruani) keni arritur tashme PERENDIMIN dhe mbani leksione.

----------


## BlueBaron

...o Albo,po sa filoamerikan qeke mer vella,beji nje çike llogarite me gjate,po kokat hengshin USA dhe BE dhe te gjithe ata qe nuk jane shqiptare,ne duhet te perfitojme sa me shume kur na jepet mundesia,nuk duhet te qendrojme besnik te njeres pale deri ne fund,duhet te jemi aleat te atij qe ka mundesi te na ndihmoje me shume dhe kur mos t'ia kemi me nevojen ose na bien ndesh interesat t'i tregojme deren,Italia kshtu perfitoi ne luften e pare boterore,Franca ne luften e dyte,ndersa ne i kemi zgjedhur gjithnje gabim aleatet dhe kur na eshte dhene mundesia per te shfrytezuar rastin kjo nuk ka ndodhur asnjehere.USA jane larg, ne jemi ne Evrope,kur te gjithe te jene pjese e EU ne do te jemi jashte,kur te gjithe te kene marre pjesen e tyre atehere do te kujtohemi ne qe do te themi "edhe ne jemi pjese e evropes" po kujt do t'i behet vone...Nje fjale e urte thote: "Qingji mire pi ne dy nena"...

----------


## olsen

dhe ai qengj qe pin ne dy nena eshte me i shendotshmi!

----------

